# Cooper sleeping on my bed.



## cemmons12

I know this always rubs some people the wrong way.... But I don't seem to care I guess. He is laying on my arm with his leg and head on my pillow and his back feet on the bed. It looks uncomfy but he loves sleeping like this for some reason. Would be about like me sleeping standing up with my head against a wall.. Silly tort!


----------



## Tom

I'm glad you don't worry about what some people might think. You enjoy your tortoise experience however you see fit! He's obviously thriving and that is what really matters.


----------



## cemmons12

Tom said:


> I'm glad you don't worry about what some people might think. You enjoy your tortoise experience however you see fit! He's obviously thriving and that is what really matters.


Thanks so much for that Tom! Makes me feel good to hear that! 
Oh, almost forgot! His 1 year weigh in is 1270 grams! Such a big boy already!!! I'm stoked! I just weighed him before he ate his supper about 20 min ago.  Happy birthday my Cooper!!  Have Great night!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN




----------



## nikki0601

That is adorable


----------



## lynnedit

I love his little closed eyes. He obviously feels very warm and comfy.


----------



## ascott

FANTASTIC picture Chris!!!!! No one could ever convince me he is not a happy content tortoise....you go on with your bad selves..... 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COOP!!!!


----------



## l0velesly

He looks like a satisfied little guy


----------



## african cake queen

HaPpY BiRtHdAy COOPER. SUCH A SWEET LITTLE GUY.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks everybody!! I can't believe he didn't wake while trying to get that picture. I took about 6 just to get it and the noise and flash didn't bother him. Hard to take pic left handed.


----------



## wellington

OMG he is so stressed. Of course just kidding. He is soooo cuuuute. I hope some day I can get Tatum to sleep on me or my bed like that. He likes to snuggle in my neck, but won't sleep there, yet.


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> OMG he is so stressed. Of course just kidding. He is soooo cuuuute. I hope some day I can get Tatum to sleep on me or my bed like that. He likes to snuggle in my neck, but won't sleep there, yet.



Honestly, that is how Cooper started out! Now he will start running back and fourth in his area untill I either leave, which sometimes I have to do, or get him out and put him on the bed with me. Then after a couple minutes he calms down, starts breathing normal, and finds his sleeping spot. I have been working with Cooper since he was 2 months old and he just loves it now. Altho he has always seemed to love being with me on the bed or just with me in general. I use to let strangers hold him and he would have a holy fit until I took him back. So everyone is like, "we can see who he loves!"! That's MY boy! Lol! Altho I am the "food god" as well, but I think its deeper then that and I will not debate this topic! Lol! Most know how I feel about how my tortoise thinks and feels. He has a heart and a mind all his own. Good luck with your little buddy! And have yourself a great day!  oh, and I aim no negativity towards you so if it sounds that way I am sorry. Just making my point to the "others" that may read this and not agree.


----------



## wellington

cemmons12 said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he is so stressed. Of course just kidding. He is soooo cuuuute. I hope some day I can get Tatum to sleep on me or my bed like that. He likes to snuggle in my neck, but won't sleep there, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, that is how Cooper started out! Now he will start running back and fourth in his area untill I either leave, which sometimes I have to do, or get him out and put him on the bed with me. Then after a couple minutes he calms down, starts breathing normal, and finds his sleeping spot. I have been working with Cooper since he was 2 months old and he just loves it now. Altho he has always seemed to love being with me on the bed or just with me in general. I use to let strangers hold him and he would have a holy fit until I took him back. So everyone is like, "we can see who he loves!"! That's MY boy! Lol! Altho I am the "food god" as well, but I think its deeper then that and I will not debate this topic! Lol! Most know how I feel about how my tortoise thinks and feels. He has a heart and a
> mind all his own. Good luck with your little buddy! And have yourself a great day!
> oh, and I aim no negativity towards you so if it sounds that way I am sorry.
> Just making my point to the "others" that may read this and not agree.
> 
> I hear ya and am the same way with my tort and my other animals. No negativity taken. Keep the pictures coming and have a Great Happy Healthy New Year
Click to expand...


----------



## cemmons12

wellington said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG he is so stressed. Of course just kidding. He is soooo cuuuute. I hope some day I can get Tatum to sleep on me or my bed like that. He likes to snuggle in my neck, but won't sleep there, yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, that is how Cooper started out! Now he will start running back and fourth in his area untill I either leave, which sometimes I have to do, or get him out and put him on the bed with me. Then after a couple minutes he calms down, starts breathing normal, and finds his sleeping spot. I have been working with Cooper since he was 2 months old and he just loves it now. Altho he has always seemed to love being with me on the bed or just with me in general. I use to let strangers hold him and he would have a holy fit until I took him back. So everyone is like, "we can see who he loves!"! That's MY boy! Lol! Altho I am the "food god" as well, but I think its deeper then that and I will not debate this topic! Lol! Most know how I feel about how my tortoise thinks and feels. He has a heart and a
> mind all his own. Good luck with your little buddy! And have yourself a great day!
> oh, and I aim no negativity towards you so if it sounds that way I am sorry.
> Just making my point to the "others" that may read this and not agree.
> 
> I hear ya and am the same way with my tort and my other animals. No negativity taken. Keep the pictures coming and have a Great Happy Healthy New Year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good, I hate when I come across the wrong way to the wrong person! I intend to only come across that way to the "right" person! Lol! My mom told me she explains it this way to her friends the other day, "Chris says whatever he feels, you either like him or hate him, no inbetween".  that kind of took me by surprise to hear since I am 40 and just hearing this from my mom for the first time. Haha, I learn something new everyday! Hope u have a great new year as well!
Click to expand...


----------



## cherylim

Aww. Adorable!

I wouldn't let Emrys sleep on my bed, even supervised...


...because I know he'd leave an undesirable gift on my pillow. 

Nope, the best Emrys gets is time on my lap, with many layers of towel underneath him. You're braver than I!


----------



## cemmons12

cherylim said:


> Aww. Adorable!
> 
> I wouldn't let Emrys sleep on my bed, even supervised...
> 
> 
> ...because I know he'd leave an undesirable gift on my pillow.
> 
> Nope, the best Emrys gets is time on my lap, with many layers of towel underneath him. You're braver than I!


I know what u mean! Ophelia gets no bed time, she is a pee/poo machine! The ONLY time Cooper does a pee is when my wife picks him up and bothers him to long. But there is always a big folded towel on the bed just in case, or mainly for when my wife can't control herself and bothers him to long. Just the other day he was down at grandmas house and the wife was holding him and out came a big ole pee! I laughed sooo hard, cause he never does that to me anymore. Then I took him back and he layed on my chest for a while and was very happy! I guess he is a "man" tort or he just knows who dad is? Lol!


----------



## terryo

Very cute picture. Reminds me of when we had the black out here. I had no electricity and Pio needed to be warm. I wrapped her up in a towel, and put her inside my shirt...yes that's right...my shirt. He slept there all night in my bed with me and my two Chihuahua's under the covers. The next AM the lights went back on and she went back in her viv.


----------



## cherylim

cemmons12 said:


> I know what u mean! Ophelia gets no bed time, she is a pee/poo machine! The ONLY time Cooper does a pee is when my wife picks him up and bothers him to long. But there is always a big folded towel on the bed just in case, or mainly for when my wife can't control herself



I've quoted a bit of what you said, because I reached that point and got concerned. 

Then, I read on... the towel's not there because your wife can't control herself...that's good.


----------



## cemmons12

cherylim said:


> cemmons12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what u mean! Ophelia gets no bed time, she is a pee/poo machine! The ONLY time Cooper does a pee is when my wife picks him up and bothers him to long. But there is always a big folded towel on the bed just in case, or mainly for when my wife can't control herself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've quoted a bit of what you said, because I reached that point and got concerned.
> 
> Then, I read on... the towel's not there because your wife can't control herself...that's good.
Click to expand...

Well she is 3 years older then I am! But.... so far, I have not had to buy her any Depends.... yet!


----------



## Weda737

lol Now you can't tell me that's not a happy tortoise. Like I said before, I think they are intelligent enough to understand and enjoy interaction with their owners.


----------



## cemmons12

Weda737 said:


> lol Now you can't tell me that's not a happy tortoise. Like I said before, I think they are intelligent enough to understand and enjoy interaction with their owners.



Waahooo! I love when I have people on my side of the fence on this topic!  Thanks so much!!  And you already know I agree with what you just posted.


----------



## bigred

Well he does look like a very comfy tort. I have one redfoot that will climb up in my lap if I sit in the grass. He sure seems to be ok with what you are doing


----------



## cemmons12

bigred said:


> Well he does look like a very comfy tort. I have one redfoot that will climb up in my lap if I sit in the grass. He sure seems to be ok with what you are doing


Trust me, if I thought he was stressed out or anything I would never do the things I do. But as long as he is as content as you all seen it that picture, the only time things will change is when I can no longer lift him!


----------



## ascott

> the only time things will change is when I can no longer lift him!



LOL....now Chris, all this will mean is that you will have to build a Cooper Bed Ramp...LOL


----------



## Weda737

Soon there will be a time when he sleeps on your arm, and puts your arm to sleep lol


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> the only time things will change is when I can no longer lift him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL....now Chris, all this will mean is that you will have to build a Cooper Bed Ramp...LOL
Click to expand...

Holy sh*t!!!! Thanks for that idea Angela! Don't know why I didn think of it?? 
That's my girl!! 




Weda737 said:


> Soon there will be a time when he sleeps on your arm, and puts your arm to sleep lol



That's already true. I end up moving him and he will just go right back to sleep unless I put him in his viv. As long as he gets to stay on the bed he will sleep until he gets hungry..


----------



## Neal

I hope he didn't poop in your bed. 

15


----------



## cemmons12

Neal said:


> I hope he didn't poop in your bed.
> 
> 15



Nope! He only poops in the bath! He even stoped poop'n in his viv. Poor Ophelia poops and pees everywhere. She don't get much people time, but as soon as it warms up she will get more time with us outside. She was abused by some kids I believe, but she has got A LOT bettter since we got her. My poor girl...  So glad I got Cooper as a baby!!


----------



## MrsGREEN

How often do they deficate? I just got a 20-35 yr old RF, I think it's a he. I saw him poop in the tub this morning and he peed right after I took him out. I want to let him explore because from what I have been told, he stayed in something the size of a small litterbox most of his winter months. I just don't know what to expect in terms of a mess. He doesn't go when I pick him up and the supervised time I have let him out he hasn't. I hear they only really like to go when they are in the tub. He is very curious and very friendly.


----------



## cemmons12

MrsGREEN said:


> How often do they deficate? I just got a 20-35 yr old RF, I think it's a he. I saw him poop in the tub this morning and he peed right after I took him out. I want to let him explore because from what I have been told, he stayed in something the size of a small litterbox most of his winter months. I just don't know what to expect in terms of a mess. He doesn't go when I pick him up and the supervised time I have let him out he hasn't. I hear they only really like to go when they are in the tub. He is very curious and very friendly.


Well Cooper goes poo everyother day, like clock work, in the bath. Now pee is another thing. If my wife holds him up in the air for to long, out comes the pee. Or if he is try'n to eat supper faster then a starved dog, he has to pee to hurry and make room for the food... I guess?? But he always pee's in the bath also. Silly tort!


----------



## cemmons12

Well these are 3 new pictures of Cooper SLEEPING IN MY BED.
He got his big dinner, then beat the side of his glass until I got him out and put him in bed with Dad, the food god, the man that baths me even when I hate it, or whatever else name Cooper has for me!


----------



## ascott

Hi Chris! I can not access the links nor see pics  

Hurry up and fix it.......lol 

*hands resting on hips, foot tapping--waiting* 

Oooooo ...now they popped up! Perhaps I was a bit impatient, perhaps? Hmmmm? 

Hey! Where did they go? I only see one now (a very cute one, but still just one) I think you are messing around....lol

LOL!!!!! yay! Now I see all three! Cute...cuter.....and adorable sleeping beauty....


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> Hi Chris! I can not access the links nor see pics
> 
> Hurry up and fix it.......lol
> 
> *hands resting on hips, foot tapping--waiting*
> 
> Oooooo ...now they popped up! Perhaps I was a bit impatient, perhaps? Hmmmm?
> 
> Hey! Where did they go? I only see one now (a very cute one, but still just one) I think you are messing around....lol
> 
> LOL!!!!! yay! Now I see all three! Cute...cuter.....and adorable sleeping beauty....







Your too funny!  The last pic which makes pic #4, is a good face shot of him with his head on my pillow! He loves put'n his head on my pillow to sleep! 
I was have'n problems remembering how to use the upload program that's what took so long.  have a good night my good friend!


----------



## ascott

I think I can almost hear him snoring in that last pic


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> I think I can almost hear him snoring in that last pic


I don't know if its him or the wife snoring! 
I do know he was a farting machine a little bit ago! At least there was no stink to them!


----------



## ascott

LOL!!!! your wife will be happy to hear you did not blame the tooting on her....LOL...


----------



## cemmons12

Just some new pictures of Cooper sleeping with me last night that the wife took cause we were both sleeping, she said "it was so cute". He is such a spoiled boy! His latest measurement was 8 inch's of just his shell, measured straight across.












Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## yagyujubei

You must've taken these right after his bubble bath, because Cooper is the cleanest tortoise I've ever seen. He's a real mutant, I think you'll have to invest in a crane soon!


----------



## ascott

Very awesome.....a man and his tortoise


----------



## Jacob

Cooper is growing fast!


----------



## pam

Great pictures


----------



## cemmons12

yagyujubei said:


> You must've taken these right after his bubble bath, because Cooper is the cleanest tortoise I've ever seen. He's a real mutant, I think you'll have to invest in a crane soon!



Your right! He had his bath at 8, then he ate, then he went to sleep with me! Then about 2am I put him back in his home and a little later he got in his water dish and got coco coir all over him after he got out , so much for the clean tortoise.. And I agree, a crane may be needed soon! Lol! ):



ascott said:


> Very awesome.....a man and his tortoise



Awwwe, Cooper and I are both blushing!


----------



## Weda737

Wow, he's bigger than I thought. I'm telling you, that is just priceless.


----------



## Comrad Turtles "grandma"

LOVE THIS!!! I have a pic of Comrad sleeping propped on my arm, and I was thinking he must not be comfortable. But when I moved he saw where I put my arm and walked right back over and propped himself up again.  As long as Comrad likes to do that, I will keep doing it as well.  Great pictures, thanks so much for sharing.

P.S: Cooper is a gorgeous tortoise


----------



## ChiKat

Wow he certainly is big! He looks very content  Spoiled tort!


----------



## bakexlove

This is really adorable! Herman tries to burrow in my neck sometimes. I love this forum and to see others love for their torts as well. They all have such personalities.


----------



## cemmons12

Thanks for all the positive comments! And he is a spoil'd tort! Now he will eat and get stuff all over his face and eyes and he move and sit there and stare at me, so I will clean his face then he will go back and eat, and when he mess's his face all back up he will move and wait for me to clean it again. My wife says if I am not there during lunch feeding he will clean it himself with his legs but if I'm there he will wait on me to do it, now that's spoiled!  have a great day all!


----------



## Morty the Torty

Awwwwww, what a sweetie


----------



## cemmons12

This is Coopers pic on the scale from today. Sorry he was being a worm so the best I could get was just the scale, maybe with some help I can get it with him shown on the scale. He is just a little over a year old now.





Is he a big yearling or what??
I love my big boy.
Have a good night everybody!


----------



## ascott

hmmmm..... perhaps you are weighing a pink baby pig????


----------



## cemmons12

ascott said:


> hmmmm..... perhaps you are weighing a pink baby pig????



Haha! It makes ya wonder huh? Lol!


----------

